# Thrust Bearings for Delta 14" Bandsaw



## devils4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking to replace the thrust bearings on my Delta 14" bandsaw. It seems this part is not that readily available. I'm not sure if I want to spend $200+ on the aftermarket ones, since I don't use this saw heavily.

I've only seen them on eBay and Highland Woodworking. Does anyone have any other leads on these parts? I don't have a bearing supply house nearby, so I can't go that route.

TIA.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

May I ask where are the thrust bearings you are taking about? The only bearings I can think of that might fall in that catagory are the bearings behind the blade. I would like to see a picture of them. Do they have a name and number? I may be wrong but the cost sounds a little on the high side. Maybe even very high.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Check with Iturra Design they are the best for Delta 14" parts. They don't have a website, they answer the phone and help you with what you need. (904)642-2802


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Fastback said:


> May I ask where are the thrust bearings you are taking about? The only bearings I can think of that might fall in that catagory are the bearings behind the blade. I would like to see a picture of them. Do they have a name and number? I may be wrong but the cost sounds a little on the high side. Maybe even very high.


Yes, they are the ones behind the blade. Maybe my terminology is wrong.

They seem like basic small bearings.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Just measure the bearing dimensions and look it up on Boca Bearing dot com.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, I thought those were the ones. I would check out the locations the others have already given you. As for cost, I doubt they will be more than $10.00 each. Maybe even less.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you checked with www.bandsawparts.com? They might have what you need.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

If you can locate a bearing or general industrial power equipment place near you, jut take the old one(s) in to them. There's a place not too far from me where I've gotten bearings for my old Delta 14", as well as for my router, shop-vac, and pool pump. If the bearings have a number on them, they can usually cross-reference them to whatever brand they sell, or they can just measure them.

It's been my experience that if you get something like that from somewhere that advertises them as "bandsaw bearings", you'll pay more than if you just find the equivalent general purpose bearing from a supply place. :smile:

EDIT: I just noticed that you're in Northwest NJ. I've gotten some of my bearings from Action Drives in East Hanover. Might be a ride for you, depending on your location, but they had what I needed, & were very helpful.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I dug out my Iturra catalog and the thrust bearing kit is $15.00. They are sealed bearings and are a step above the shielded bearings that most bandsaws have. Part # 10003 They also have other options. If you call make sure you ask for the catalog. It is 245 pages mostly useful information.


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> I dug out my Iturra catalog and the thrust bearing kit is $15.00. They are sealed bearings and are a step above the shielded bearings that most bandsaws have. Part # 10003 They also have other options. If you call make sure you ask for the catalog. It is 245 pages mostly useful information.


Interesting to note that *Highland Woodworking* lists their bearings as coming from *Iturra*! I suspect the ones for sale on eBay aren't the same quality.

Stevedore, thanks for the info on Action Drives. I might give them a shot. However, they are about 30 minutes away.


----------



## davidcarlin151 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Wood working tools*

There are many websites online which offers wood working tools. you can get them by google it. I personally know http://www.circlesaw.com/ as they offer many wood working tools... :icon_smile:


----------

